# Wo sind die ZR RACE Bikes?



## Brandenburger (11. Februar 2013)

Ist jemandem bekannt, warum die ZR RACE-Serie (26er und 29er) von Radon weder auf deren Homepage, noch auf der von bike-discount.de zu finden ist?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1275/a78464/zr-race-29er-6-0.html?mfid=52

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Hardtail_id_5223_.htm


----------



## onkel2306 (11. Februar 2013)

Hab mal ne Mail geschrieben, weil ich mir das 6er SRAM hollen wollte.  Black Sin auch nur noch eins verfügbar. Scheinen wohl reichlich Abnehmer zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berejosa-23 (12. Februar 2013)

schon komisch, gestern war das 6.0er SRAM noch komplett "grün", also ausreichend lieferbar.

können ja nicht alle über Nacht verkauft worden sein. wäre schade, das Blaue hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## onkel2306 (12. Februar 2013)

Man habe Produktionsverzögerungen und die Bikes würden wohl Ende der Woche wieder online kommen.


----------



## Fleischfresser (12. Februar 2013)

Wundert mich auch, von der Radon Homepage sind die auch komplett verschwunden.

Bei anderen Bikes stand immer verfügbar ab KW: XY


----------



## cube elite 1 (12. Februar 2013)

ich wollte auch etwas nachlesen, habe mich schon gewundert.
Etwas komisch ist das aber wirklich, man könnte doch schreiben wann die bikes wieder verfügbar sind, aber gar keine Angabe ??? Da bin ich mal sehr gespannt.....


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (12. Februar 2013)

Info von Bike-Discount:

die ZR Race Räder sind aktuell nicht bestellbar da irgendwo bei der Produktion in Süddeutschland eine kleine Produktionsverzögerung aufgetaucht ist und die Modelle im Abverkauf ins 'minus' gelaufen sind.

Sobald die nächste Lieferung gen Bonn rollt werden die Räder wieder freigeschaltet und können dann wieder bestellt werden!

Klingt eigentlich ganz plausibel, gabs schon mit einigen anderen Modellen auch.


----------



## MaHaHnE (12. Februar 2013)

Na da bin ich ja froh, noch nen ZR Race 29 8.0 bekommen zu haben.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Februar 2013)

Sobald die Bikes wieder verfügbar sind, werden wir sie wieder online stellen. Bitte ein wenig Geduld! Wir halten Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## duc-mo (13. Februar 2013)

Das ist doch total unlogisch! Das die Bikes nicht im Onlineshop auftauchen könnte ich ja noch nachvollziehen, aber das sie komplett von der Radon Homepage genommen werden ist doch sinnlos. VW nimmt den Golf doch auch nicht von der Homepage, wenn der ein paar Tage Lieferzeit hat...


----------



## Berejosa-23 (14. Februar 2013)

vlt. ist das wie mit dem Krümelmonster und dem Bahlsenkeks...letzterer war auch über Nacht verschwunden...und ist Tage später wundersam wieder augetaucht...

ernsthaft, eine klarere Info dazu von Radon wäre sicher hilfreich. sonst gibts noch Spekulatius.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derStuka (14. Februar 2013)

uih ! Ist das mysteriös !!! Alle über Nacht weg ! Aber es gibt für Alles eine ganz einfache Erklärung:

- ein osteuropäischer Sammler hat über Nacht den gesammten Markt leergekauft, inklusive der Webshop Präsentation !

- oder sie sind einfach ausgewandert und hängen jetzt faul am Strand ab, weil sie hier immer im Dreck gefahren wurden !

Bleibt abzuwarten wann es eventuell wieder ein Lebenszeichen von Ihnen gibt, ich vermisse sie !


----------



## GuenniPunkt (14. Februar 2013)

@ der Stuka, wie können Sie in dieser ernsten Situation noch Scherze machen -Schämen Sie sich und zügeln Sie sich. Mir ist nicht zum Scherzen zumute....


----------



## filiale (14. Februar 2013)




----------



## trinajstich (14. Februar 2013)

Something is strange here, almost all bikes were "green" few days ago. Only Zr Race 29er 6.0 sram size 20'',22'' and Zr Race 29er 5.0 size 22'' were not avaliable but they should come in this week. There is no reason to remove bikes from their official website http://www.radon-bikes.de, and h&s bike discount website, they  could have written that bikes currently unavailable... Now, like they never produced that bikes..

I smell something bad here... It can be the problem with frames (maybe they are cracking), or they will change specs (put worse parts) when they again put bikes online, or rise the price...

I was just planing tu buy Zr Race 29er 5.0 this week but I am very suspicious now that I will ever buy it. 


I just hope that all of what I say here is just my opinion and it will not happen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Februar 2013)

back again from a short trip...


----------



## trinajstich (15. Februar 2013)

thank you!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

